# Help me select my Thanksgiving desserts!



## PA Baker (Nov 10, 2004)

As many of you know I'm in charge of Turkey Day dinner again this year.  I always go overboard on quantity--in part on purpose so everyone can take some leftovers and in part because it's a chance to try lots of recipies!  My family usually aren't big dessert eaters (where did I come from?!?) so this is my chance to fill 'em up!

So as I struggle to whittle down my menu to something managable, I need to narrow down the dessert choices a bit.  Last year I made 3 (apple pie--a required standard, cranberry angel food cake, and sweet potato rum cake) and although we only have 7 people to feed, it was a nice variety everyone enjoyed and provided lots of leftovers.

So I'm thinking I'll do 3 again but can't decide.  :roll:   Please help! 

Apple pie w/ vanilla ice cream(it's a required tradition so it has to be one of the three)
Pumpkin Cheesecake
Low-fat cheesecake with a maple cranberry topping
Pumpkin pie with a pecan crust
Bourbon sweet potato pie (probably won't be a big favorite w/ anyone other than me)
Chocolate merangue pie


----------



## jasonr (Nov 10, 2004)

Chocolate meringue pie?! How come I never thought of that? Finally, I would be able to eat my meringue pies. But then again, maybe that's not such a good thing. The advatange of lemon meringue was always to foist the calories on OTHER people.  :twisted:


----------



## marmalady (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, you've already got the apple pie covered - I like the idea of the chocolate pie - who doesn't love chocolate, lol!  And, the bourbon sweet potato pie sounds yummy - maybe with the pecan crust from the pumpkin pie above it?  So you'd have a fruit - a sweet but traditional - and a sort of 'over the top, roll your eyes' pie!


----------



## Konditor (Nov 10, 2004)

Top recommendations for Thanksgiving desserts (from my repertoire):

Pumpkin-Frangelico Cheesecake
Chocolate-Bourbon Pecan Pie
Pumpkin Custard with Maple-Cranberry Sauce
Roasted Sugar-Pumpkin (or Kabocha Squash) Soufflé served with warm chocolate spice sauce & dried-fruit biscotti
Triple-Layered Pound Cake with Chocolate & Grand Marnier
Lemon Charlotte with Raspberry Sauce
Bourbon-Pecan Layer Cake with Brown Sugar Icing
Pumpkin-Cornmeal Gingerbread & Pan-Glazed Oranges
Pumpkin-Pear Tart with Maple-Cream Lattice
Hot Apple-Pecan Cake with Butterscotch-Ripple Ice Cream
Maple-Sugar Cake & Hazelnut Crème Anglaise
Chocolate-Chestnut Cake Mont Blanc (Based on my interpretation of _Montebianco_. Presenting this cake was instrumental to being hired for my first restaurant job.)
*Pumpkin-Challah-Bread Pudding with Cranberry-Caramel Sauce & Ginger Ice Cream
Sweet-Potato Cake with Medjool Dates & Curry Ice Cream

*This particular bread pudding (as well as the other items in this list) obviously reflect my northern-latitudinal roots.  However, for our readers who live in, e.g., Florida, the South-West, or Hawaii, you may prefer alternatives which contain tropical elements – such as:

Papaya Bread Pudding with Coconut Ice Cream
Mango Tarte Tatin with Lemon-Lime Sherbet
Coconut-Rice Pudding Parfaits with Mango & Pineapple Compote
White-Chocolate Bread Pudding with Blood-Orange Sauce
Rum-Lime Mousse in a Coconut Tuile

And, finally, this *Tropical Carrot Cake* from the April 2003 issue of _Bon Appétit_ has temptation baked right into it!  (This dessert I have not yet made – but it’s _definitely_ on the must-have list!)  Have a peep:
http://www.epicurious.com/run/recipe/view?id=107949


----------



## debthecook (Nov 10, 2004)

Just like Marmalady wrote.


----------



## middie (Nov 10, 2004)

go for the pumpkin pie with pecan crust


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2004)

I think I'm with deb and marmalady.  You can always take a piece of that leftover bourbon pie for lunch.  Betcha won't go out and buy something else that day!

BTW, Konditor, you are rapidly turning into the Bad Influence of the Year.  What an astounding array you have suggested for us!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes, I may just skip my Thanksgiving dinner and go to Konditor's!

I think I'll do the apple and chocolate meringue pies for sure, but am still unsure about the sweet potato bourbon.  I don't think many people will be interested in it (altho I think it sounds yummy!).  I know DH's family likes cheesecake, so I could do that, or do you think that's too heavy for T-giving?  I know that my parents would like the pumpkin (I got "comments" last year when there was no pumpkin pie--ah, tradition!).

I think next year I'll suggest an all-desserts Thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2004)

how much is a flight to the northeastern seaboard? i'm with pa baker, konditor's it is....


----------



## Audeo (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't you guys leave for Konditor's without me!  That pear tart with Maple Cream Lattice caught my eye!!!

Konditor, do you pipe maple cream on top?  Geez, what an astounding idea!!!

PA, I can't wait to hear how well your Thanksgiving Dinner went in your wrap-up report!  You've really got this one under control!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

My vote would be for sweet potato pie and cheesecake with cranberry. I offer some other suggestions; sometimes I think a variety is better than just all pies.

Rich bread pudding (comfort food)
Maple cake layered with pralines (I LOVE all things MAPLE!)
Fruit tart (really beautiful for a special table)


----------



## pst1can (Nov 10, 2004)

PA....the others are all busy at their Thanksgiving day...you see in Canada we had ours so I could leave time to come to yours....you've got the desserts covered maybe I could bring some Canuck beer???
The maple/cranberry topping sounds wonderful!!! Of course you have to have apple pie and I agree with the other choclaholics....choclate meringue pie to finish!!! Pst


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 11, 2004)

pst1can, with entertaining our families all weekend, I'll need that beer--come on down!

I think I've probably decided on the apple pie, cheesecake, and chocolate meringue pie.  I'll just "owe" my dad a pumpkin pie for Christmas.  

Life would be easier for us foodies if magazines would do their Thanksgiving issues in September or October.  By the time I got my mags in the mail the last couple weeks I had my menu planned, but as I read through them, I come up with more and more recipies I want to include!


----------



## Lisa110 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all. 

I'm new here, but I had to post the link to this recipe, because not only is it delicious, but if I don't make this every Thanksgiving, people actually whine!  That's how good it is.  Unless someone asks for a pumpkin pie, this is what I bake instead.  It's called PUMPKIN ROLL CAKE WITH TOFFEE CREAM FILLING AND CARAMEL SAUCE.  If you don't like the flavor of rum, you can always substitute something else, or leave it out completely.  Also, I make my own caramel sauce instead of buying it.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/911

In addition to the Pumpkin Roll, I make a simple deep dish apple pie with a lattice crust...but after the pie is filled with the 'requisite' apples, sugars, flour, cinnamon etc.., a small bit of sauce containing brown/white sugar, water, butter and cinnamon is cooked down, then poured over the lattice before it's baked.  It's incredibly good!

I also put together some kind of fruit ambrosia for the calorie watchers, and of course,  a pecan pie...with a white and milk chocolate drizzle on top.

By the way, the link to the Tropical Carrot Cake is now a part of my Thanksgiving dessert (or 'anytime' dessert) repertoire!  Thank You!


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm kind of partial to pumpkin chiffon pie.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 13, 2011)

middie said:


> go for the pumpkin pie with pecan crust



This year I am thinking of a Pumpkin Pie with Ginger Snap Crust.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2011)

PattY1 said:
			
		

> This year I am thinking of a Pumpkin Pie with Ginger Snap Crust.



I made one a couple years ago, recipe from 5 Ingredient Fix.  I did add some other stuff to the filling.  It was outstanding.  Will have to dig out that recipe.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I made one a couple years ago, recipe from 5 Ingredient Fix.  I did add some other stuff to the filling.  It was outstanding.  Will have to dig out that recipe.



Will you post it please?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2011)

PattY1 said:
			
		

> Will you post it please?



Will try to find it.  I remember the gingersnap crust was so good, just using cheap grocer cookies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2011)

I am thinking a pumpkin spice cake with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2011)

Ah.  Here it is.  From 5 Ingredient Fix:

Am thinking I also baked this in a pie pan instead of a tart pan.


Ginger Pumpkin Tart
Recipe courtesy Claire Robinson

Ingredients
2 1/2 cups crushed thin Swedish ginger cookies, (about 55 to 60 cookies) ( I used grocery store brand.)
6 tablespoons butter, melted
1 (15-ounce) can pumpkin puree. ( I added additional pumpkin pie spice)
3/4 cup sweetened condensed milk
2 large egg yolks
Pinch salt
Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Put a 9-inch removable-bottom fluted tart pan on a baking sheet.

Make the crust by combining the ginger cookie crumbs and melted butter in a large bowl, until well blended. Add the crumbs to the tart pan and evenly press over the bottom and up the sides with the bottom of a measuring cup. Bake until set and a bit darker in color, 10 to 12 minutes. Remove from the oven and set aside to cool.

In a bowl, whisk together the pumpkin, condensed milk, egg yolks, additional spice if desired, and salt until well blended. Pour the filling into the cooled crust, return to the oven, and bake until set and beginning to brown on the top, about 30 minutes. Remove tart from the oven, cool to room temperature and then chill in the refrigerator, at least 1 hour or until ready to serve.

To serve, carefully remove outer tart shell ring and slice.

NOTE: Any crushed gingersnap cookie will do; just be sure to use 2 1/2 cups crumbs for the crust.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Ah.  Here it is.  From 5 Ingredient Fix:
> 
> Am thinking I also baked this in a pie pan instead of a tart pan.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I would make it in a pie pan also.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am doing  Pumpkin Custard, no crust.  I'm also going to make cranberry sauce for me, will make it with half the sugar.  Shrek likes the Jellied stuff in the can.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 13, 2011)

i'm taking a pumpkin dump cake. it is made with a spice can and pumpkin pie filling. my touch will be sugared pecans on top. i get tired of the same old stuff. made pumpkin cheesecake last year. it was a big hit.


----------

